# Is Flourite sand ok for an entire substrate?



## Scouter (Mar 3, 2008)

So is Flourite sand ok by itself, or is it only used as a capper to another substrate?
Thanks,
Scouter


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

I assume you're talking about Flourite...most people use Flourite as their substrate without any caps.


----------



## gheitman (Aug 18, 2007)

Seachem recently introduced a product called Flourite Black Sand which is probably what Scouter is asking about. It is intended to be used as a standalone substrate but can be mixed with others. I would think that if you put it on top of gravel the smaller grains of sand would sink down between the pieces of gravel. More information can be found at http://www.seachem.com/products/product_pages/FlouriteBlackSand.html.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Just about any substrate can be used by itself as a stand-alone substrate. Most of the time you hear about layers with El Natural set-ups where a gravel or sand layer is capping another layer with organics in it.

If you have a clay layer or peat/organic layer on the bottom, then you need a cap over it. Otherwise, you don't need to worry about layering...unless you have a specific goal and you want to use layers.

-Dave


----------



## Scouter (Mar 3, 2008)

Ok, thanks for the replies-I guess I'll get it then. Sorry about the spelling on the title-I did spell it right in the message though-I suppose I should proof read these a little better.
Scouter


----------



## gheitman (Aug 18, 2007)

Scouter said:


> Ok, thanks for the replies-I guess I'll get it then. Sorry about the spelling on the title-I did spell it right in the message though-I suppose I should proof read these a little better.
> Scouter


Good luck and let us know how it works out. I've been interested in Flourite Black Sand myself but don't currently have a tank I can put it in.


----------



## Scouter (Mar 3, 2008)

Yhea, I think it's the best substrate for what I want to do. I want to have a foreground with light sand-like material with a black substrate as an "island" look, and I don't have a ton of $$ so it also needed to be easily separated from the foreground in case of rescapes. Since the foreground that I picked is a local crushed rock, I figure that I can separate it easily from the smaller sand. I also wanted something that wouldn't break down in case I decide to rescape the tank in the future, so I figure this is the best substrate for the job. I guess I'll pick it up sometime next week and go from there.
Thanks for the help
Scouter


----------



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

Scouter, what size tank?


----------



## Scouter (Mar 3, 2008)

20 gal high. Btw, how many bags do you think I need? I'm hoping I only need one, otherwise I suppose I'll have to live with my current substrate for now.
Scouter


----------



## confuted (Apr 19, 2008)

Scouter said:


> 20 gal high. Btw, how many bags do you think I need? I'm hoping I only need one, otherwise I suppose I'll have to live with my current substrate for now.
> Scouter


Two bags of regular flourite provided 3-4" in the bottom of my 20 gallon long; one bag in a 20 should be more than enough for what you're trying to do.


----------

